# Buying the New iPhone 4G!!



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a sick phone!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know!!!

AK13


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

have fun ur waisting ur money!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> have fun ur waisting ur money!!!


Thanks that was really needed.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> have fun ur waisting ur money!!!


What wrong with getting one? if he wants he he should/will get it!! I thinks it is awesome!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunting_4_life said:


> have fun ur waisting ur money!!!


You say he's wasting his money, but you bought a Bowtech. I'd say that wasted a _little_ more money.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You say he's wasting his money, but you bought a Bowtech. I'd say that wasted a _little_ more money.


:rofl:

Congrats on the phone haha :thumbs_up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Congrats on the phone haha :thumbs_up


Thanks.

AK13


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

ok thats why apple said that it was not a smart move to buy them ok and the bowtech yea i admit i spent to much but they are lower prices and better quality than all the other brands so kiss it and im reffering to my bow lmfao


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

The problems 

All this is fine, of course, but can the iPhone possibly measure up to expectations? Daniel Bowyer, a sound engineer from Marina del Rey, Calif., told Baum: "I am a huge fan of Apple products. ... When it comes to efficiency, Apple is the best." 

Yet problems are already being reported: With the antenna and signal (so say Yahoo! News tech blogger Chris Null, Macworld and LiveScience). With yellow splotches (Patterson and LiveScience). Possibly with privacy (according to, well, Congress — via PC Magazine and CQ Politics) and iAds (though part of that is fixable, Apple says). Security-wise, it could wind up being a victim of its own success as Apple becomes a juicy target for hackers. Even the vaunted multitasking feature may not be what it was cracked up to be (Null, Patterson and PCWorld).


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

lol dude I'm just kidding I don't care what someone else wants to do with their own money.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

lol didnt seem like kidding to me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> lol didnt seem like kidding to me


no sense of humor then?


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

guess not i was already in a bad mood and that set me off like a firecracker


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

was gonna get one, but i bought a maxxis instead....


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i was gonna ask for a i pod touch for my birthday but then i decided i want a recurve but i would much rather have a recurve than a ipod touch:thumbs_up


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

It would be cool to get one but I am saving up my money for a bow just for target. I might be saving up for an alphaburner but I have quite a ways to get the money for it. Congrats on the phone tho.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

hunting_4_life said:


> guess not i was already in a bad mood and that set me off like a firecracker


Speaking of firecrackers anybody got any yet.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Richard Hopkins said:


> Speaking of firecrackers anybody got any yet.


yeah, for Canada day baby!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i have got some sorry i went off liek that yall it happens sometimes


----------

